

The Reactor Pattern and Doing Amazing Marketing - crabasa
http://panelpicker.sxsw.com/vote/590

======
crabasa
This is kind of an odd topic for a SXSW panel, but I'd like to see what HN
think of it. The premise is that event-driven programming is a radically new
and powerful paradigm for developers and is more clearly manifested by the
popularity of Node.js.

This panel seeks to see how marketers and people running business can apply
those engineering insights into how they both do a better job and scale the
impact that they can have given limited resources.

